# targetstick



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyone any idea, experience, story about training with "targetsticks". Another hype? Any idea how to use it?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kowey said:


> Anyone any idea, experience, story about training with "targetsticks". Another hype? Any idea how to use it?


I've never heard of it....but I'll check into it...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like it's related to clicker training....so Katie might know...

I did find these, though:

http://clickerpets.stores.yahoo.net/targetstick.html
http://www.petexpertise.com/cat--Target-Sticks--targets.html


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Rick,
have you ever seen a performance of the artist Mary Ray. She does the most unbelieveble an beautiful tricks with dogs in her shows.
See:
http://www.maryray.co.uk/

She teaches the dogs with targetsticks, even has the stick with her while perfoming. 
Of course, she is a professional!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Those videos are great.....a lot of fun to watch....now I have to go show the kids, too...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

My best understanding of the target stick goes like this...

You get a long stick and paint the end of it or stick something on the end to signify that its the end (target) of the stick. Then you train your dog to touch the end of it with his/her nose... whether you choose to use a clicker to do this is optional. Now you're able to direct your dog with the stick... you then use this stick to teach your dog to move where you want...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We've used them at times at our training facility. They are a great way to teach the weave poles. 

But our trainer is very practical. She uses long handled wooden spoons and sprays some Cheez Whiz on them. When the dog gets to the end of the exercise, he/she gets to lick the spoon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggies trainer was doing the target exercise with a plactic lid... from like a tub of butter and had put a target on it....She did really well with it and hes moving on to other things , by using them as targets...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

No experience with those, but I do carry a stick now with me because Kode was attacked the other day by a dog that charged us while we were out on a walk. The charger went for Kodes neck and man alive Kode come uncorked and he was up and right now on his hind legs defending himself. I commanded the charger to "Back", and thankfully it did shortly. I'm thinking it done this because I was at that point using my dominence over him. But the scarry part was once I backed him, he began moving very very slowly and I knew he was gonna make another hit for Kode if I gave him the chance. Told him Back once more as I gave Kode the command to heel and hurried up and got accross the highway to safety.

Never been so scared in my life, but for the moment I knew I had to be confident and exert my dominence and hope this charger would react to it. 
Don't ever let anyone tell you your "Golden" will not fight if it has too, because kode was up on hind legs giving the charger back what it was giving to him. I now carry a big stick!!! And to be honest with you, I didn't know Kode could even fight because he's never had to, or done it up till this charger. All the other times it's happened while out walking on lead chargers would come at times, but they'd sniff and all was done. But not this charger, the fight began within seconds by it and I wasn't even looking for it.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd carry pepper spray if I were you. My first golden boomer was always attacked in obedience class and he NEVER backed down. He would never start anything but he certainly would defend himself. Once I knew there was a problem I made sure the owners would control and correct their dogs when Boomer was around! The trainer said the reason Boomer got picked on was that he was a VERY large male and other males tried to dominate him. And, as I've said before Boomer was the one who came to Nursery school with me and was the gentlest of souls. I think you never can be too careful while walking your dog-thank goodness you kept your wits about you.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kody is a gently boy, with a pure golden heart! It may have been a dominence thing, I don't know. I just know I was clear accross the street over beside the railroad tracks walking my dog on leash, and the next thing I see is this big dog charging right for us. The dog was a bit bigger then Kode, it was a mix and it I believe had a bit of pit in him by the looks. I did report the attack, but thats not saying this dog won't get loose again. The owners of this dog never do nothing with it. And I noticed a noise coming from that direction a couple of times, but they didn't sound right for a bark. Now I know they were growls, but I didn't know it then. It all just came to me after the attack on what those noises were that I heard from a distance as we walked by. That dog was watching and waiting for the right time, and it pushed a post down on it's fencing and the owner new of it, but done nothing. Kodes not a large male, he was only 67 pounds a couple weeks back. He's not even quite a year and half old. But he will accept a challege from what I seen by an attacker to defend himself, but he did not give more then the attacker did. But I really didn't know he had it in him to fight back like that, but man alive he surprised me. Thankfully we got out ok, that charger was a mean big looking dog! He stood very tall and i'll admit, once I backed him...I'm thinking OMG!!!

I also talked to a girl up the road aways that also walks her dog, she too has heard that noise but thought it a funny bark. I told her to beware.....that is "NOT" a bark. That is a growl!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

You can use target sticks to train heeling, you train the dog to follow the stick and then you play around with how you hold it until the dog is in the correct position. You can also use it to train the dog to touch anything else.


----------

